

Ask HN: How much does your startup cost? - onechik

Once I had a dream. In that dream Google purchased my startup for $9 mln. I remember my hard feelings - it was not enough. In my dream I assessed my startup for $19 mln.
I try not to think about this. I&#x27;m just curious to know what is the approximate price of my startup and who might be interested in purchasing it.
What are your assessments of your startups and why?
======
speedyapoc
I built Musi ([http://feelthemusi.com](http://feelthemusi.com) and value it at
roughly $125k. It's extremely lean to run, has tens of thousands of users
(most of which are active), brings in a decent amount of advertising revenue,
has a pretty nice database of user metrics, and has many possibilities for
growth.

------
majurg
9 mil is nothing to scoff at. Sell it and start a new company, or work out
deal where you continue to work on the product if you simply cannot part with
it.

All hypothetical of course =)

~~~
onechik
Unfortunately $9M from my dream can't help me:) but yes, in real life it might
be a great opportunity to start next startup.

------
orky56
Who are current & past competitors? Who bought them? For how much? What type
of traction did they have? How do you compare?

~~~
onechik
My main competitors are Facebook events and MeetUp. But as I said Google has
bought my startup in a dream:)

~~~
orky56
One thing I would also add to my questions above is: Where would company X
want to be strategically in? Is it easier to acquire you than build it in-
house? That's not necessarily a good enough reason to start something but can
be proxy for who might be interested.

~~~
onechik
It's not a problem for such big guys as Google or Facebook to create clons of
lots of startups. But they usually buy them. Probably because they find them
promising or competitory. I guess they are intending to monopolize the market

------
dangrossman
I wouldn't turn down $25M for Improvely today. I might in a year.

~~~
onechik
It seems like you really love Improvely:)

